# Nvidia 1070 GTX vs. 2x 980 GTX SLI



## LiquidGravity (9. September 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe im Moment eine 970 GTX und überlege nochmal aufzurüsten. Dabei gibt es für mich zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. 2x 980GTX im SLI (eine würde ich für lau bekommen und die 2. für nen sehr guten Preis von einem Freund)
oder
2. 1x 1070 GTX

An der Stelle wäre bemerkt, dass mir der Strombedarf der beiden 980iger egal wäre. Rein leistungstechnisch sind die beiden 980iger der 1070 überlegen aber hab ich etwas übersehen, was da keinen Sinn machen würde? Gerade auch in Verbindung mit meinem aktuellen System.

P.S. Mein aktuelles System:
- Corsair Obsidian 900D
- 16GB RAM
- ASRock Fatality Killer Z78
- i7-4770K + Thermalright Macho HR-02- BeQuiet 850W Bronze
- GTX 970 Gigabyte
...

Vielen Dank & Gruss


----------



## svd (9. September 2016)

Wie wäre es, die 970 und die kostenlose 980Ti zu verkaufen und eine 1080 zu holen?  

Falls dir die Leistung einer 1070 reichte, würde ich aber nur die eine 980Ti holen, denn leistungsmäßig liegen sie sowieso recht nah beieinander, wenn ich mir nicht irre.


----------



## LiquidGravity (9. September 2016)

Leider gestaltet es sich so, dass ich die eine 980GTX (keine "ti" Version) nur bekomme, wenn ich demjenigen meine 970 GTX gebe. Tatsächlich hat mein alter Herr eine schnellere Graka als ich 

Würde es Sinn machen als 3. Möglichkeit die alte GTX 980 mit einer "neueren" GTX 980 Ti zu koppeln? Ich bin da inzwischen völlig raus aus dem Thema.


----------



## svd (9. September 2016)

Ach, so verhält sich das. Es klang auch viel zu gut. 

Also, die Problemchen (zB.: Mikroruckler, Abhängigkeit von Entwicklern und Treibern), welche Multi-GPU-Setups noch immer machen, sind den Aufwand fast nie wert.
Noch immer ist die allgemeine Empfehlung, lieber die schnellste Einzelkarte zu kaufen, die das Budget hergibt. 
Nur in extremen Fällen, wie etwa drei 4k-Monitoren im Surround, gäbe es keine Alternative zum Verbund aus Grafikkarten.

Nun, rechnen wir uns das mal aus... eine ordentliche GTX1070 würde so ab 430€ kosten (im Durchschnitt eher 450€).

Eine gebrauchte GTX970 geht auf eBay, je nach Modell, für ca. 190€ weg, eine GTX980 für ca. 260€. Davon müssten noch die anfallenden Gebühren abgezogen werden,
besser wäre daher immer persönliche Übergabe (bevorzugt im Familien-/Freundeskreis) und cash...

Sagen wir, dein Vater wäre mit der Leistung einer GTX970 wirklich zufrieden und du bekämst seine GTX980... um wieviel würdest du denn die zweite GTX980 bekommen? 

Bezifferten wir den Straßenwert deiner GTX980 mit 250€ auf die Hand, dürfte die zweite ja quasi nicht mehr als 200€ kosten, um den Preis einer GTX1070 nicht zu überschreiten. 
Falls der Freund 250€ verlangte, könntest du stattdessen genauso gut deine 980 für effektive 200€ auf eBay verkaufen, 150€ drauflegen um dir eine gebrauchte 980Ti zu schießen,
oder eben diese 250€ drauflegen, um eine neue 1070 zu holen...


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2016)

Also, eine GTX 980 ist vielleicht 15% schneller als die GTX 970. Und zwei GTX 980 im SLI bringen so ca 60-70% mehr Leistung als eine Einzelne, aber in manchen Games bringt es kaum was oder Microruckler oder es klappt sogar GAR nicht. Daher sehe ich das eher kritisch, zumal du beim RAM ja bei nur 4GB bleibst: das RAM addiert sich NICHT, und gerade bei den anspruchsvolleren noch kommenden Games, wo du rein Leistungsmäßig mit einer GTX 970 nicht mehr hohe oder maximale Details spielen kannst und die reine Leistung eines GTX 980 SLI an sich sehr schön wäre, wird es dann mit dem RAM schon jetzt bei manchen Titeln eng.

Eine GTX 1070 wiederum ist dann zwar langsamer als ein GTX 980 im SLI, WENN das optimal läuft, aber dafür hast du mit einer GTX 1070 keine Probleme wie bei SLI, und du hast volle 8GB RAM und kannst die Games und Grafikeinstellungen, die mehr als 4GB brauchen, problemlos spielen. Und du hast deutlich weniger Strombedarf, auch wenn Dir das angeblich nicht wichtig ist. Wenn Dein Papa aber am Jahresende 50-100€ mehr über hat, hast du vlt auch was davon...


----------



## LiquidGravity (9. September 2016)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Ich werde mich dann für die single 1070GTX entscheiden und, dank Eurer Ausführungen, ganz gut fahren.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Und du hast deutlich weniger Strombedarf, auch wenn Dir das angeblich nicht wichtig ist. Wenn Dein Papa aber am Jahresende 50-100€ mehr über hat, hast du vlt auch was davon...




Wenn mein "Papa" mehr Geld übrig hätte, ist das sicher schön, hat aber auf mich leider schon lange keinen Einfluss; schade eigentlich...  Als 37 jähriger Fahrzeugtechnik-Ingenieur verdiene ich selbst ganz gut und mein alter Herr kann sein Rentendasein auch mit einer 970GTX i. Verb. mit AnnoXXX ganz gut genießen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2016)

LiquidGravity schrieb:


> Wenn mein "Papa" mehr Geld übrig hätte, ist das sicher schön, hat aber auf mich leider schon lange keinen Einfluss; schade eigentlich...  Als 37 jähriger Fahrzeugtechnik-Ingenieur verdiene ich selbst ganz gut und mein alter Herr kann sein Rentendasein auch mit einer 970GTX i. Verb. mit AnnoXXX ganz gut genießen.


  ach so, weil du "mein alter Herr" schriebst, dachte ich, du wohnst bei Deinen Eltern    was ja auch mit 37 gut sein kann       aber wenn du den Strom selber zahlst, dann würde ich da auch durchaus ein Auge drauf werfen und es nicht komplett als "egal" bezeichnen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel du zockst, aber nachher ist nur wg. des Stroms ein Spiel mehr pro Jahr drin, oder 1x nett Essen gehen mehr. 

Und die GTX 1070 braucht für ihre Leistung halt echt wenig Strom, ca 10W weniger als EINE GTX 980, und eine zweite GTX 980 bringt mal eben +150W mehr Bedarf bei Last dazu. Pro Stunde, die du täglich im Durchschnitt spielst, sind das ca 17€ Mehrkosten jedes Jahr.


----------



## LiquidGravity (10. September 2016)

Ja na gut, der Umwelt zuliebe  das ausschlaggebende Argument war jedoch die Geschichte mit dem Speicher.

Die 1070 GTX liegt jetzt schon im virtuellen Warenkorb, jedoch bin ich mir nicht ganz schlüssig, welche es da werden soll. Es gibt einfach zu viele Anbieter, mit unterschiedlichsten Taktraten.
&Herbboy: hast du da einen Favoriten? Ich habe einige Tests gelesen aber da sticht keiner wirklich herraus.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2016)

LiquidGravity schrieb:


> Ja na gut, der Umwelt zuliebe  das ausschlaggebende Argument war jedoch die Geschichte mit dem Speicher.
> 
> Die 1070 GTX liegt jetzt schon im virtuellen Warenkorb, jedoch bin ich mir nicht ganz schlüssig, welche es da werden soll. Es gibt einfach zu viele Anbieter, mit unterschiedlichsten Taktraten.
> &Herbboy: hast du da einen Favoriten? Ich habe einige Tests gelesen aber da sticht keiner wirklich herraus.


 also, generell gilt ganz simpel: x Prozent mehr Takt = BIS ZU x Prozent mehr FPS. Das heißt wenn du aus zwei Karten wählst und die schnellere Karte nicht gleich 30-50€ teurer ist, dann nimm die schnellere. Und ansonsten sind alle Modelle leise oder zumindest "nicht laut", sofern du da 2-3 Lüfter verbaut hast. 

Und du musst halt eventuell auf die Länge achten je nach dem, was für ein Gehäuse du hast. Preislich beginnt es ja mit den 1070er ab 420€, da hab ich hier mal 4 gute Modell mit hohem Takt und um die 450€ rausgesucht - der Aufpreis wäre dann okay für den Takt.

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1070 X3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Super JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was die Tests angeht bin bezüglich der Lautstärke - falls Dir das wichtig ist - ich immer etwas vorsichtig, denn die Tester kaufen bzw. bekommen ja nicht von jedem Modell 100 Stück, sondern nur eines, und da kann es vorkommen, dass der Kühler mal nicht so perfekt ab Werk aufmontiert wurde, und schon ist das Modell angeblich "recht laut", obwohl es einfach nur Pech war   UND es kommt eh drauf an, wie der Hersteller die Lüfter einstellt: manche wollen unbedingt zB maximal 65 Grad bei Last erreichen, weil immer noch sehr viele User denken, dass 10 Grad weniger enorm wichtig für die Lebensdauer sei - dafür ist die Karte dann relativ laut, weil die Lüfter schon bei 70 Grad mit 70% drehen... das kann man aber per Tool dann auch selber umstellen, zB bis 80 Grad nur 40-50% Drehzahl und erst dann langsam die Drehzahl erhöhen, damit es unter 90 bleibt, FALLS die 50% denn nicht reichen, denn oft reicht das locker für 70-75 Grad.


----------



## LiquidGravity (13. September 2016)

Vielen Dank Herbboy. Ich habe mich für die Palit Super JetStream entschieden.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2016)

LiquidGravity schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Herbboy. Ich habe mich für die Palit Super JetStream entschieden.


 Und hast du die schon? Wenn ja: zufrieden? Wenn nein: berichte dann mal, wenn sie da ist


----------

